# Extreme Dimensions Phantom Predator Pro Series Game Call



## Tanka (Mar 7, 2010)

Does anyone have any thoughts or experience with these calls?

I see where Wing Supply has them on their 'Closeout/Clearance' sale for *$249.99*.

Just wondering if they were worth it? Thanks

*Extreme Dimensions Phantom Predator Pro Series Game Call*


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

That is the caller I have and I got it because the say it will work at -40 F. I use rechargable batteries and it worked well I find that it limits the sounds you can do. I don't know how much that would effect what you are doing the range is pretty good and I have added a cord to move the call another 100 ft. away form where I set the call. I am looking for something that will have larger call varity of calls and the sounds don't match the sounds that we here too well. I will not make another call buy another call until a later date. I don't remember what I payed for it but, I think it is a good good caller to start with. Knapper


----------



## COYOTE JOE (Feb 27, 2010)

I have that call and had no luck with it.the calls sounds fake. I don't no


----------



## vincmm (Jan 9, 2011)

Tanka said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts or experience with these calls?
> 
> I see where Wing Supply has them on their 'Closeout/Clearance' sale for *$249.99*.
> 
> ...


just picked up one last week at local gander mountain...$179.99.....are these worth the money...trying to up grade from an older heavy Lohman cassette unit.?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum vincmm.


----------



## WNYMark (May 18, 2010)

check out the mini phantom remote before you buy any other. just got one as a gift and it is a fairly decent unit. remote works up to 150 yds and comes with a decoy jack. unfortunately i have yet to use it.


----------



## LKVL (Jan 22, 2011)

Extreem Dimension has the new Predator Quest series for the Phantom Pro Series caller. Cabelas I believe carry them. If I was going to buy the pro series I would be looking at that model. It has Les Johnsons sounds on it and I think those sounds would be better than the ones on the the regular Pro Series.They are a well made caller, weather proof and I never had any trouble wth it.


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I just got a foxpro fury and have my extreme dimensions predator quest pro series call listed in the classifieds here. It does sound good, I called in what sounded like a whole pack of yotes a couple days ago, but never got a shot.


----------



## LeviTM (Dec 12, 2011)

I have had this call for nearly 2 years, taken it on tons of hunts in every different condition you can think of and never had a bit of luck with it. We had some crows come in one time, That's the only good it has ever done for me. I'm going to buy a Primos Alpha Dog tomorrow.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT all you new members.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum LeviTM.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

WNYMark said:


> check out the mini phantom remote before you buy any other. just got one as a gift and it is a fairly decent unit. remote works up to 150 yds and comes with a decoy jack. unfortunately i have yet to use it.


I also have the mini phantom and it called in the yote in my icon. It has a 150 yd range as said, but the only thing with it, is it doest go as quiet as I would like when trying to finesse one or on real quiet days. Other than that its ok. Having said that I would go with a foxpro low end. The money you spend on the mini or any other for that matter, would be about half of the foxpro. And with it you can pick your sounds (foxpro) versus getting what the phantom comes preloaded with and you cant do that with it (phantom) either. If you cant afford a foxpro now, save up till you can--and until then it will give you time to practice mouth calling and getting some practice. Just a thought!


----------

